# Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfter dreht sich nicht



## affenhirn (20. Januar 2011)

*Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Sers,

mein neuer Mugen 2 is super aber ein kleines Problem habe ich, der Lüfter drht sich nicht immer. Ich kann ihn zwar per Speedfan steuern aber wenn ich ihn nicht manuell steuer, dann dreht der sich nicht. Im BIOS hab ich die Lüftersteuerung aktiviert aber die rührt sich gar nicht. 

Es is kein garvierendes Problem der der Mugen meine CPU auch passiv auf Temperatur halten kann (100% Auslasten ~35-40 °C) aber würd mich mal interesieren warum der Lüfter sich nicht dreht. Mir kam schon der Einfall, das er evt. zu wenig Spannung bekommt bei ganz niedrigen Level aber selbst unter Last rührt er sich nicht. 

Ich hoff, das ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.

System:
Asrock A785GXH/128M
Athlon II X3 425 
Corsair ValueSelect 2x2GB
MSI 250GTS Twin Frozr


----------



## eagum (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Wie funktioniert die Lüftersteuerung in deinem Bios? Per Variation der Lüfterspannung oder PWM?


----------



## Kaktus (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Üblicherweiese regelt ein gutes Board so das am Anfang nur ein sehr schwaches PWM Signal weiter gegeben wird und erst wenn eine bestimmte Temperatur erreicht wird, sagt die Lüftersteuerung "Hey, jetzt geben wir mal mehr Stoff". Anscheinend ist das minimalste PWM Signal derart gering das der Lüfter nicht anspringt und die Temperaturen nie so hoch als das die Lüftersteuerung mehr Stoff geben müsste.


----------



## affenhirn (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Läuft über PWM. Also ich hab die Lüftersteuerung so eingestellt, das bis 45°C Stufe 1 sein soll. Hat mim BOxed auch super geklappt aber der dreht ja auch viel schneller. Aber ich glaubh Kaktus hat recht, weil ab und zu "zuckt" der Lüfter etwas


----------



## eagum (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Wenn er zuckt, reicht das Spannungslevel nicht, also einfacher höher stellen...


----------



## Kaktus (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Stell es doch einfach mal höher. Wenn er dann läuft, hast du die Antwort und das Anfangssignal auf kleinster Stufe ist zu niedrig. Ein bisschen drehen lassen würde ich ihn auf jeden Fall.


----------



## affenhirn (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Also ich hab jetzt die Stufe auf 2 erhöht, jetzt dreht er sich mit ~ 200 rpm. Danke euch beiden


----------



## Meat Boy (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Stell es doch einfach mal höher. Wenn er dann läuft, hast du die Antwort und das Anfangssignal auf kleinster Stufe ist zu niedrig. Ein bisschen drehen lassen würde ich ihn auf jeden Fall.



Weshalb würdest du ihn drehen lassen, wenn die Temperatur im grünen Bereich ist? Bei meinem Phenom II X4 955 läuft der Lüfter des Mugen 2 im Idle auch nicht an und die CPU hat eine Temperatur von 32°C.


----------



## Kaktus (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

@Meat Boy
Es ist nicht gesund für das Lager wenn der Lüfter ein PWM Signal bekommt das er nicht umsetzen kann. Das verkürzt die Lebensdauer des Lüfters. Entweder ganz aus oder langsam drehen. Zum anderen wird dann zumindest Lut bewegt. Es kommt nicht nur auf die CPU an, Spannungswandler und Rams freuen sich sehr darüber wenn die Luft nicht völlig steht. Eine Gehäuselüfter am Heck macht das leider nicht ganz Wett, da der riesige Kühlblock im Weg ist. Ein kontinuierlicher Luftstrom, so leicht er auch sein mag, senkt die Temperaturen aller Bauteile beträchtlich.


----------



## d0nut (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

hey zusammen, also ich habe heute auch bei mir auch den *Scythe Mugen 2 eingebaut und bei mir dreht sich der lüfter auch immer nur ab und zu.
Und als ich den pc am anfang gestartet habe kam die Meldung: CPU Fan Error Press F1 for Resume...das hab ich jetzt im bios ignoriert.
Wie stell ich jetzt bloß an wie sich mein lüfter die ganze zeit dreht?
*


----------



## Kaktus (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Zum einen brauchst du nicht Fett schreiben, das ist unhöflich im Forum. Das gilt als anschreien. 

Zum anderen müssten wir wissen was du für ein Board hast und welche Einstellungsmöglichkeiten du im Bios hast. Das ist ja von Hersteller zu Hersteller und teilweise auch von Board zu Board eines Herstellers, unterschiedlich.


----------



## d0nut (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Oh Sorry das mit dem Fett gedrucktem war net meine absicht war wohl ein fehler xD
Also mein System:
*ASUS M4A79XTD EVO, Sockel AM3, ATX*


*AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box, Sockel AM3*


*4GB-Kit Corsair DDR3 PC1600 C9 Classic*


*be quiet! Straight Power BQT E7-700W*


*ZOTAC GeForce GTX 260*
also mit dem Bios kenn ich mich leider nicht gut aus, deshalb weiß ich nicht was es dort für Einstellungen so gibt.


----------



## eagum (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

lt. Asus hast du bei deinem Board nur die Möglichkeit den Q-Fan-Modus zu aktivieren (entweder im Bios/Hardware Monitor oder mit der Windows-Software).
So wie ich es verstanden hab, gibts wohl keine manuelle Steuerung. 
Also einfach im Bios die Q-Fan-Option aktivieren, PWR-Fan auswählen, da 4-poliger Lüfter und dann eines der drei Presets (Performance, Optimal, Silent) wählen. Optimal sollte wohl der beste Kompromiss sein, bei Silent wär ich mir nicht sicher, ob der Lüfter anläuft...


----------



## Kaktus (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Einfach mal das versuchen was eagum sagt. Was anderes würde mir jetzt auch nicht einfallen.


----------



## d0nut (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

also im bios war schon alles ganz genauso eingestellt wie es beschrieben wurde, hab im q-fan alles ausprobiert aber hat nicht geholfen.
Nun hab ich mit speedfan mal bisschen probiert den lüfter zu regeln und im moment dreht der sich grade auf knappe 180 RPM, aber für wie lange bloß?!
wenn ich ihn auf volllast bringe dreht er sich ja wie beschrieben bis zu 1400 rpm aber das kann ich dann auch wieder nur manuell einstellen...gibts noch mehr möglichkeiten?


----------



## eagum (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Naja, eine Möglichkeit wäre noch, mit Hilfe eines Adapters oder eines Seitenschneiders, Lüsterklemme etc. einen festen 12V-Pegel draufzulegen (über Gehäuselüfteranschlüsse oder direkt ans Netzteil). Dann dreht er eben immer mit den max. Umdrehungen. Das wäre dann das gleiche wie mit Speedfan, nur eben ohne Software und nicht regelbar...

Dein Problem mit Speedfan hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden...Passt dir die Software nicht oder ist er dir bei 1400 Umdrehungen zu laut? Weil regeln lässt er sich doch damit oder?


----------



## d0nut (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Ahja ok alles klar danke.
Doch also die software speedfan is für mich ein gutes programm bin damit vollkommen zufrieden und regeln lassen sich die lüfter natürlich auch.
Nur das ich den Cpu lüfter manuell ständig regeln müsste ist zu viel aufwand...naja aber solange die temperatur auf 28-30 grad liegen (laut Speedfan) hab ich damit kein bedenken^^


----------



## d0nut (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Hey zusammen ich bins nochmal, also wegen mein cpu-lüfter...der läuft immer noch net so richtig nur wenn ich mit der software EPU-4Engine die hochleistung anschalte dreht sich der lüfter bis zu 350 RPM oder mehr und wenn ich die stufe wieder auf max. energieeinsparung runter drehe sinkts wieder auf 0. 
Kann es vllt. sein das der zu wenig strom bekommt (kann ich mir kaum vorstellen bei dem Netzeil be quiet! Straight Power BQT E7-700W) ?


----------



## Hobbes (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

manchmal hilft es, einfach den Finger in den Lüfter zu halten. Bei meinem Mugen wollte ich auch erst nicht glauben, dass er läuft, so leise war der


----------

